# Flex vario giraffe sander.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Has anyone tried one of these? They look good but very expensive.
http://www.flex-tools.com/gb/Produk.../WST_700_VV_Plus-_ohne_Saugschlauch/index.php


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

If you look over on J&T forum. You should fond a thread about them.
Quick heads up.
Bit more pricey that original
Bit heavier
Better built than original flex. But that makes it more difficult to do DIY repairs
And the triangle head. I bet a sanding stick and sponge is quicker.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Had an onsite demo with this last week and the rep told us straight away that the triangle head was a waste of time and money. Good machine though and yes,Gmntee, it can be heavy when doing ceilings but whats the alternative? The idiot stick thats what!!!


----------



## Goodmanatee (Sep 24, 2010)

Can't beat the original flex.
My wife works for a tool and fixings company that supply flex. Think flex are struggling to sell the newer model.


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

He did mention also that the previous 1 was still a good seller, a lot of guys preferred it. When I said the alternative was the Idiot Stick, I only meant the alternative to any power sander, not the alternative to the Flex Giraffe:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> He did mention also that the previous 1 was still a good seller, a lot of guys preferred it. When I said the alternative was the Idiot Stick, I only meant the alternative to any power sander, not the alternative to the Flex Giraffe:yes:


Did understand the first time


----------

